# Heroic Mother Saves Her 10 Day Old Puppies



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

http://fox4kc.com/2012/08/13/heartbreaking-pics-show-hero-dog-saving-her-puppies/

By Daily Mail Reporter

PUBLISHED: 23:11 EST, 10 August 2012 | UPDATED: 23:11 EST, 10 August 2012 

Touching pictures of a dog rescuing her ten-day-old puppies from a house fire and carrying them to safety have emerged on the internet.

The blaze broke out at a home in Santa Rosa de Temuco, Chile, on Thursday after a car bomb went off.

The mother dog - a German Shepherd mix called Amanda - risked her life to pick up the puppies in her mouth and carried them from the burning house to the safety of the fire truck.










Love: A heroic mother dog saved her ten-day-old puppies from a house fire in Santa Rosa de Temuco, Chile on Thursday










Instinct: Sensing the danger to her babies, Amanda picked the pups up in her mouth and moved them from the burning house to the safety of the nearby fire truck


She ran between the house and truck over and over again until all puppies were safe.

After rescuing all of her pups from the blaze, Amanda sat down next to them, protecting them with her body as the firefighters fought the blaze.










Tireless: She ran between the house and truck over and over again until all puppies were safe









Safe: She gently placed the pups on the steps of the fire-truck as firefighters fought the blaze and protected them with her body 


FULL story at link.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWW...I hope someone takes them in....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Now, that's an amazing story.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Scarlet the cat did the samething for her kittens in Brooklyn, NY back in 1996 but she was severely burned saving her babies. 
Scarlett - Cat of the Century
Purr-n-Fur UK | Scarlett the cat, blaze heroine
Scarlett (cat) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a heartwarming story, thank you for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Amazing *_story-what a great momma dog.Don't you know she was frantic until she got them all out of harms way.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this thread, but makes me want to cry. So glad she was able to rescue them. A Momma's heart will pull off miracles.

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

awwww. good mama! they look like they were only a couple days old.


----------

